# Paphiopedilum rothschildianum bud — question



## BrucherT (Jan 17, 2020)

Omg this roth spike...I’m over the moon, just cannot believe I’m getting to see this, it will be the first P. rothschildianum I have ever beheld in person and it’s happening in my window!!!!! Many of you are probably bored with my bragging over this plant, collected in the 50s and tended by loving people in undiluted form ever since. This IS your father’s rothschildianum — your Heavenly Father’s, that is! (If you believe in that sort of thing lol). This morning it had grown I kid you not at least 3 inches in two days. I didn’t know they went this fast! Can’t resist sharing and there will probably be more to come, sorry and thank you in advance, I’m not as cool as some of you and I don’t care, THIS IS HAPPENING!!!!!!!!
The question I have is, should I be concerned that the stem seems to be arching downward? If this is what it would have done on the Bornean mountainside then FINE, I’ll let it be. I’ve never trained a spike in my life and would be reluctant to start with this succulent miracle. But maybe it will start to arch up? I have never witnessed a multifloral’s process and I just don’t know what to expect here. Note the cold, dismal weather outside my window... we are heading for 8” if snow tonight and tomorrow and temps down below 0F; you Celsius people all seem to live in places that just don’t experience such true extremes so let me put it this way: the air hurts your face.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 17, 2020)

that needs urgent, gently staking to bring it upright


----------



## Don I (Jan 17, 2020)

Good for you. Staking is a good idea.
Don


----------



## tomBEE (Jan 18, 2020)

The buds look pretty. For me, it is a fantastic process from noting the new flower bud until it ultimately flowers. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 22, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> that needs urgent, gently staking to bring it upright


Dang. I only just now see this comment. Is it too late? It’s grown a ton.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 22, 2020)

Pics from yesterday.


----------



## troy (Jan 22, 2020)

Some of my Influorescence that grow fast twist while growing to upright, just make sure you don't change the plants direction from light while flower development then you will have a problem


----------



## gego (Jan 23, 2020)

It is seeking the light. Even the leaves are bending and twisting towards the window. 
Might be too late to stake up but it would help to add a stake just to support the spike and let it do what it wants to do..


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2020)

Here, let's try this. Don't stake it.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 23, 2020)

I sorta pulled it very gently with some coated wire. It’s more resting on the wire than anything.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 23, 2020)

I think a straight 'wooden' stake and a few butterfly clips are required, now.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 24, 2020)

I don't think you should touch it! Can you imagine if you broke it off after all this time? No way. Leave it alone.


----------



## musa (Jan 24, 2020)

What is the reason for staking it at all? Of course it is easyer to handel and needs less space. Nevertheless I don't use any stakes because I like the natural way of "hanging" inflorescences. To my eyes that is very showy...


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 24, 2020)

musa said:


> What is the reason for staking it at all? Of course it is easyer to handel and needs less space. Nevertheless I don't use any stakes because I like the natural way of "hanging" inflorescences. To my eyes that is very showy...


’m mostly with you! But I did give it some support, partly because I was afraid of the flower buds touching the cold window.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 24, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> I think a straight 'wooden' stake and a few butterfly clips are required, now.


Hmmmm...I’m nervous about those clips


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2020)

1. Relax. 

2. Gently stake it. 

It looks great.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 25, 2020)

as above, be gentle.


----------



## emydura (Jan 26, 2020)

That looks a lovely tall spike with the flowers held well above the foliage. Often that is not the case with roths.

I generally find the spike with roths is naturally held quite upright so they don't need a lot of training. Still I generally still stake to ensure they flowers are held as upright as possible. This species definitely looks better when the spike is bolt upright. You don't want it leaning forward.

The fact your spike is so tall means you really need to train it with a wooden/metal stake as Stephen recommended. What you have done is not going to achieve the ideal outcome. You want the spike perfectly straight.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 26, 2020)

I really appreciate all this support! The lowest bud has begun to open!!


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 27, 2020)

Pics from 3am! Lol. Doesn’t everybody obsessively watch their buds make choices?


----------



## Justin (Jan 28, 2020)

Looking good. Will be interesting to see this wild form.


----------



## tomBEE (Jan 28, 2020)

conrat! lovely flower!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 29, 2020)

You are excited!


----------

